# Can Jam (Headphone Meet) 2009 (May 30th-31st, 2009)



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I know this is not really 12V related, but I'm not sure where else I would post this thread. I'm not sure if many of you guys are into high end headphones, but I was just wondering if any of you guys were interested in checking this out, if you're in the SoCal region. A lot of these headphone (headfi) guys really know their stuff about audio and sometimes I use some of my friends headphone rigs to be able to get a better idea of imaging and tonality of how some of the test CDs I listen to. 

Let me know if any of you guys are interested in attending. It would be nice to show some of these headphone people that there are car audio people that are into SQ and we're not all about db drags or bass wars. 

May 30th-31st at the LAX Hilton
Can Jam 2009 Date and Location Announcement - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

no here into headphones?


----------

